# كتب فى Metal Forming



## m-sultan (19 فبراير 2010)

حمل مجموعة كتب فى ال Metal Forming من على هذا الرابط

_*Metal Forming books*_


----------



## اسامة القاسى (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 فبراير 2010)

m-sultan قال:


> حمل مجموعة كتب فى ال Metal Forming من على هذا الرابط
> 
> _*Metal Forming books*_


 
مشكور مهندس سلطان​ 






كتب قيمة ومفيدة .
بارك الله فيك .​


----------



## engineer11111 (24 فبراير 2010)

تسلم ياطيب على هذه الكتب


----------



## أحمد رأفت (26 فبراير 2010)

شــــــــــــــــكرآ جدآ على هذا الموقع


----------



## فــــزّاع (9 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو الاس (19 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فاتح روما (30 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك ونفع بك*


----------

